# Caravan Restaurant & Coffee Roasters - Granary Square, Kings Cross, London



## coffeegroupie (Mar 6, 2017)

When I know I'm going somewhere I always do a little coffee shop research before arrival. My girlfriend thinks I'm an anal nerd but hey, I love good coffee and I want to be able to enjoy good coffee wherever I am. Come to think of it, I never see her complaining when she's sipping back a tasty long black!

Anyway, we were in London last weekend and travelled into Euston so I knew I wanted to go somewhere nice around that area. We wanted some decent food to complement our coffee too so opted for Caravan Restaurant and Coffee Roasters which is just behind Kings Cross/St Pancras stations in Granary Square, what seems like a new development.

Caravan definitely didn't disappoint. Its situated in an old Victorian Grain store and is a big open space with loads of seating. It had a great atmosphere, good music and friendly staff. Plus, we managed to get a table for two on a busy Saturday lunchtime with no hassle which was great.

Coffee was extremely tasty. Pretty sure they were serving their Daily Blend which is freshly roasted on site. Bit fruitier than your traditional espresso but really interesting. They also had a choice of 2 filter coffees (one blend and one single origin) and provided supporting material so you could read about each one and make an informed decision based on cup profile. I really like it when places do this.

We ate off the brunch menu and food was a bit pricier than I'm used to in Chester but I was happy to pay the extra seeing as the quality was so good. Think it cost us around £27 for the two of us and it was definitely worth it. Left with a smile on my face, feeling full and satisfied!

You can buy their freshly roasted espresso blends and single origin beans on site and you can stare lovingly at their beautiful Probat roaster which is on display if you're a geek like me.

Highly recommend this one.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

King's Cross site use Market Blend as their house espresso. They use Daily at their Bankside restaurant.

I'm a current wholesale customer of theirs and spent a day working in their roastery and been on a training day with their staff. They QC everything really well and have a lot of talent within the company. They are partnered with an importer called Raw Material so are able to get hold of some fantastic lots for their offering.

They are moving their roastery to a new site soon and will be expanding the restaurant into this space and probably developing their brew bar and public training options


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's also the best/only place to pick up some Acme cups & saucers.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> It's also the best/only place to pick up some Acme cups & saucers.


 You can also get them from Stevensons catering, but you need to order more. Caravan is 6 cups and saucers and Stevensons is a little cheaper but 16 or so...


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Stevie said:


> You can also get them from Stevensons catering, but you need to order more. Caravan is 6 cups and saucers and Stevensons is a little cheaper but 16 or so...


Caravan sell individual cups and saucers. You don't have to buy 6.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> It's also the best/only place to pick up some Acme cups & saucers.


Amazon sell a full range of Acme as well, without saucers

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=acme+cups


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Just got back from a Day trip into London, I made a point of going to their place in Exmouth Market & wasn't disappointed. I expect them to feature their press blend again at the London Coffee festival next month. If they do I'll get some.


----------



## epaludo (May 29, 2017)

Do they only sell Acme or other cup brands as well?


----------

